# Apartment or Bachelor Pad



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Urgently required for December 1, 2015

Any suggestions?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Which area & for how long?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

airbnb


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Which area & for how long?


Algarve, Albufeira and surrounding areas, permanent


----------

